# protein calorie ratio



## paul1974 (Nov 18, 2004)

I've just sat down and worked out my nutritional intake for an average day

Protein 206g inc 1 whey shake

Carbs 115g

Calories 1920

Fat 72g

I am 6ft 2 and weigh 238lb I train 5 days per week with a 4 day split and include cardio after every workout.I am only a newbie trying to cut but I havent lost any weight for a couple of weeks.Any info would be appreciated as well as food ideas to upper or lower the above.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you need to raise all of the above

aim for 3000kcals with a 33/33/33 ratio to start with


----------



## paul1974 (Nov 18, 2004)

Jimmy.is it a good idea for me to eat that much fat while i'm trying to loose body fat ?

I have devised a diet for me to have the following;

310g protein

270g carbs

3000 ish cals

140g fat

All this spread over 6 meals.

Over the years I have tried various diets and have found that eating a lower amount of fat worked better for me but I'm not sure how it all works when doing training.

Can I assume I was eating to little before to loose weight (sounds scilly) as my body could have gone into 'starvation mode' as I have quite an active job plus workout.All on under 2000 cals.

I think the post you wrote for the nutrition etc is exellent and the links brilliant.It makes life so much easier to see what we're eating

Paul


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

paul1974 said:


> Jimmy.is it a good idea for me to eat that much fat while i'm trying to loose body fat ?


Yes - as long as it's coming from the right fat sources.

The probable reason why you have found low-fat diets to be better in the past is because your calories are just lower. Fats are extremely calorie-dense compared to carbs and protein. You just have to be sure to include this in your calculations.

Your devised diet looks like a good place to start. Manipulate your quantities if you're losing too much weight or too little fat.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Some say you cant loose fat without fat.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paul, those ratios arent that bad.

Eating about the same values of proetins to fats and this is ok.

There is something in fats that suppress appitite so this is helpfull when dieting to take in fats.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

fats "may" suppress apetite, they don't allways suppress it.

carbs can trigger appetite even with fats present

the trick is combining it all correctly and then getting over the hunger!

LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

post up your diet paul

we may be able to help tweek it


----------



## paul1974 (Nov 18, 2004)

Meal 1

1 Large bowl of oats

1 yoghurt

Meal 2

3 boiled eggs

1 whey shake

1 banana

Meal 3

1 tin tuna

Mixed salad with salad cream

1 apple

Meal 4

2 eggs

200g lean meat

baked beans

grated cheese on top

1 glass pineapple juice

Meal 5

200g ham

100g coleslaw

1 wholemeal bread roll

1 orange










Workout approx 6pm

Meal 6

1 Whey Shake

1/2 Roast Chicken

Loads brocoli

I realise I need some more good carbs in there and will substitute them at some point.Any advice would be great but go easy I'm only a novice...

Cheers Paul


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok firstly you have done a good job with your diet buddy 

this is the food you want to eat so i will only add a few pointers

meal1 needs some whey

meal2 needs more eggs, 2-3 but remove the whey

meal3 add salad, dramatically reduce the dressing and add olive oil and vinegar

meal4 remove the eggs, beans and cheese, add rice or potato and a little butter

meal5 add butter

PWO whey, creatine, honey and sugar free dessert sachet (chefx style)

meal6 remove whey, add a little rice, pasta or potato....also olive oil or butter


----------



## paul1974 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback jimmy just a couple of questions;

Creatine - what will that do for me ?

Is it ok to eat pasta or rice etc later in the evening as I thought it would be best to eat these carbs earlier in the day.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## paul1974 (Nov 18, 2004)

oops. sorry what is the sugar free desert ? Angel delight would be nice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Creatine is a cell volumizer for the muscles. Also provides energy during resistance training.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

paul1974 said:


> Is it ok to eat pasta or rice etc later in the evening as I thought it would be best to eat these carbs earlier in the day.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


You are correct IMO. This meal is before your gym workout so you should be ok.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

creatine is taken as a fuel for muscles. It doesn't add fat but it does give you more energy for your workouts with weights. (think simple)

plus many other things LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> plus many other things LOL


Like in the sex department?........if that is the case then I need a creatine blocker.......lol


----------



## paul1974 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi guys,

I've now been following my diet which I posted up for about 6 weeks now and have not lost any weight.

I have gained muscle and am very happy with what gains i've made since I started training.It just seems that the bloody scales get stuck on the same number week atfter week.I am going on holiday at the end of april and really would like to get as much weight off as possible without loosing my gains.Any diet ideas ? I am sure its diet as I am literally working my **** off in the gym.

Many thanks Paul


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

uv lost bodyfat and increased your muscle mass, dats y u weigh tha same mara


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

paul1974 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've now been following my diet which I posted up for about 6 weeks now and have not lost any weight.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're not losing fat but gaining muscle at the same time? In other words the scales stay the same, but your bodyfat is still going down?

If you're sure it's not this, and you're sure you've been following a strict diet without cheating, then I would suggest reducing your carbs even further. Raise up your protein slightly to help reduce/prevent catabolism.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul... lower the calorie totals!

If you want to loose weight faster you lower the calorie amounts or raise the activity...

again, doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result is...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Paul... lower the calorie totals! ...


Calories consumed to calories burned. Simple math.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

hi all

rofl

vern


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

So you were right all along Vernon.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow - I just read all that Vernon guy's posts. He's pretty mean!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hes also pretty full o sh1t


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Wow - I just read all that Vernon guy's posts. He's pretty mean!





megatron said:


> hes also pretty full o sh1t


You guys dont sugar coat it. Just come out and say it. No more beating around the bush ok!


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Paul... lower the calorie totals!
> 
> If you want to loose weight faster you lower the calorie amounts or raise the activity...
> 
> again, doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result is...


Hi Kitten

The only objective way to control fat is the calorie. The calorie is the currency of the body much the same as the £ is the currency of uk and $ to the usa. The calorie is a exact law which is undisputed by any person with even basic knowledge of nutrition (look on any food label) why you have never heard this before is because know can actually tell you how to understand this along with protien ..yes protien is directly related to muscle maintinace and of course increase.

Again it is the application these 2 fundmentals that cause such confusion

I will try to explain this....

You will need to do a few logical steps. Forget the amount of calories you should be having learn to check what you are doing first.

Count your calories each day you will need a set of digital scales and caloire book...keep the amounts of food at 25 of 50 and 75gms this make seasy conversion in quaters halfs and 3quarters of the calories per 100 grams

Count grams of protein forget how many you should be on. You can sort that at a later date the key is to forget carbs and fat cals or grams its not the right currency keep to calories and protein in grams

This will become self evident later because if you control the calories then fat will become the greatest calorie condensed food and so eleminates itslef as the calories come down.

Also if your counting protien and get it to where you want to (wheter its 1 gram per pound 2g whatever) you can only be left with carbohydrate.... so why count it ??

You then add all caloires up over 7 days dont feel all the foods you eat you weigh some have the content on the packets boxs etc

Then add all the calories up over 7 days ......eureeka..you have you total weeks caloires if you now divide them up by 7 you get you daily calories exactly.

Now simply reduce your daily caloires by 500 a day or 3500 a week There is your pound of fat with the protein intake at what ever yoiu want be it 100 or 200 grams a day freeze this protein amount in grams ie per meal

You may be on say 4 x 600 calorie meals (30 or 40 grams or protein) and reduce to 4 x 500 and now you can see that any cardio is a direct deficiet to calories and can be counted as a loss in total daily or weekly intake ..........simple it is and simply it does.

you feel lost at the prospect of have to check it all out. You calorie book is your bible you need faith in mathamtics and dont trust your own opinion hunger has a great way of letting us know we are right to increase calories.

What you find confusing here i encourage you to research yourself it will be easier to understand

kind regards

vern

what he means is


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

sum 1 bann this idiot


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah, what a moron


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

But he's learned how to type in English at least. That was much easier to read, even if the meaning was exactly the same as every other post.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pete said:


> But he's learned how to type in English at least. That was much easier to read, even if the meaning was exactly the same as every other post.


LOL that was funny.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pete said:


> But he's learned how to type in English at least. That was much easier to read, even if the meaning was exactly the same as every other post.


Yea that last post was posted in 3 different areas, same info........it is informative though. It is about time he got to his point. I actually agree with it. Does that mean that I might get banned........lol


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

winger said:


> Yea that last post was posted in 3 different areas, same info........it is informative though. It is about time he got to his point. I actually agree with it. Does that mean that I might get banned........lol


Funny part is, some of it I agree with,

but as a whole he is still wrong.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Funny part is, some of it I agree with,
> 
> but as a whole he is still wrong.


Well I agree, but his approach is kinda like basic math and your approach is more like calculus.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

paul1974 said:


> Meal 1
> 
> 1 Large bowl of oats
> 
> ...


Fixed it up for you.

If you are still not losing then you will need to lower your total colorie for the day.

Add about 6 apple pectin in that mix too spaced out between 3 meals.

So fix up the diet and reduce the total calorie by about 500 for the day. By the end of a week you should be looking at about a pound of weight.

Keep losing till you dont then add some cardio to the mix.

This is how I would do it.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

winger you mean estimated, round to the nearest number math.

where you are looking for a number between 1 to 100 and he says just round it to the nearest 100. LOL (too much tolerance for ideal results IMO)

LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> winger you mean estimated, round to the nearest number math.
> 
> where you are looking for a number between 1 to 100 and he says just round it to the nearest 100. LOL (too much tolerance for ideal results IMO)
> 
> LOL


How about 1/100 is this better?............lol


----------

